# Biete Verkaufe Siemens S7-300 CPU 314 + Sitop Power5 - GÜNSTIG



## sps-flüsterer (2 Februar 2009)

Hallo habe eine Siemens SPS S7-300 CPU314 mit Flash Speicherkarte und ein Netzgerät SITOP Power 5 anzubieten. Beide Teil sind in einem absolut neuwertigem Zustand und Funktionieren einwandfrei!!! 

Alles Zusammen 200 Euro

bei Interesse jenkaa86@web.de


----------



## Hermann (2 Februar 2009)

kannste mal bilder davon einstellen?

danke schonmal


----------



## sps-flüsterer (2 Februar 2009)

Hier ein Bild


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (10 Februar 2009)

Wie ist denn der E-Stand der CPU und die BestellNr. 6ES7 314-?????


----------



## sps-flüsterer (13 Februar 2009)

Hallo E-Stand ist 06 und Bestlnr.: 314-1AE01-0AB0


----------

